# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Duero >  Bemposta

## Chusa

Nadie habla de este embalse??

----------


## ben-amar

Hola, chusa; bienvenida al foro, y como es como tu casa ¿por que no nos hablas tu de el? :Wink: 
Animate, esperamos tus conocimientos sobre el y tus fotos :Smile: 
Un saludo

----------


## Chusa

El embalse de Bemposta es un embalse que esta situado en la zona zamorana de las Arribes del Duero, es un embalse que pertenece a Portugal el aprovechamiento hidroelectrico, en estos momentos estan ampliando la producion al instalar una nueva turbina. Tengo mas datos y fotos de la presa cuando pueda las ire colgando.

----------


## cantarin

Hola Chusa

Lo primero bienvenida al foro. Después es agradecerte esa información, yo no había oído hablar de ese embalse, pero gracias a ti, ya se de su existencia. Te animo a que nos sigas contando cosas de éste embalse y nos presentes fotos para que nos hagamos una ídea de como es. 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Bueno, para animarte, comenzare yo poniendo esto de la wiki.

Presa de Bemposta
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presa_de_Bemposta
La presa de Bemposta o Salto de Bemposta constituye una de las obras de ingeniería más impresionantes de las que se pueden ver en toda Europa. Está ubicada en el curso medio del río Duero, en el tramo en el que dicho río hace de frontera natural entre España y Portugal, a 6 km del municipio del que recibe su nombre: Bemposta, freguesia que en la actualidad pertenece al concelho de Mogadouro, en el distrito de Bragança, provincia tradicional de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro, Portugal.

Forma parte del sistema hidroeléctrico conocido como Saltos del Duero, al que pertenecen también las presas de Miranda y Picote. Se ubica en la región de Arribes del Duero, profundo encajonamiento que el río Duero ha labrado sobre la penillanura, con desniveles de base que en algunas secciones superan los 400 m. También forman parte de este proyecto hidroeléctrico las presas españolas de Aldeadávila, Almendra, Castro, Ricobayo, Saucelle y Villalcampo.

Bemposta desembalsando.

Coordenadas: 41°18′04″N 6°28′13″O


Localización
País 	Portugal España
División 	Braganza (POR)
Subdivisión 	Mogadouro (POR)
Provincia de Zamora (ESP)
Cuenca hidrográfica 	Duero
Poblaciones 	Bemposta
Río 	Río Duero
Coordenadas 	41°18′04″N 6°28′13″O﻿ / ﻿41.30111, -6.47028Coordenadas: 41°18′04″N 6°28′13″O﻿ / ﻿41.30111, -6.47028
Datos generales
Propietario 	Energías de Portugal
Proyectista 	Hidro Eléctrica do Douro
Uso 	Hidroeléctrico
Término de obras 	1964
Características de la presa
Tipo 	Arco Gravedad, hormigón
Altura 	87 m
Longitud de coronación 	297 m
Cota de coronación 	408 m
Cota de cauce 	402 m
Potencia 	210 MW

Un enlace que nos da una vista en 360º
http://viewat.org/?i=en&id_pn=8244&sec=pn.


Y ahora te toca a tí. :Big Grin:

----------


## Chusa

Sabes como se podria insertar el tema con los demas embalses??

----------


## ben-amar

Solo tienes que abrir este mismo foro de Bemposta e insertar lo que quieras.
En mensajeria privada te lo explico mas extensamente si lo necesitas.

----------


## Chusa

Este invierno estuvo tres meses desenbalsando

----------


## ben-amar

Preciosas imagenes, chusa.
3 meses desembalsando es tela de agua :Big Grin: . Tuvo que ser un espectaculo

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Este invierno estuvo tres meses desenbalsando


Preciosas imágenes Chusa, muy buenas, gracias  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Eso son también unas señoras taintors. Cómo es que metieron esa taintor de tamaño atómico ahí encajonada???  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Chusa

Despues de los desembalses de invierno en verano lo han mantenido 30 metros por debajo del nivel maximo devido a las obras de la ampiacion, han mantenido durante todo el verano los desagues de fondo abiertos.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola Chusa, bienvenida al foro :Smile: 

Unas imágenes realmente espectaculares, muchas gracias por mostrárnoslas.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## cantarin

Hola Chusa

Muchas gracias por la fotos, esos 3 meses seguro que había llenado otro embalse igual porque 3 meses desembalsando es mucha tela. Seguiremos observando este embalse que puede darnos muchas noticias este año otra vez.

Un saludo y muchas gracias

----------


## Chusa

Estado del rio normal y desembalsando 2 compuertas a 4m de altura

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Estado del rio normal y desembalsando 2 compuertas a 4m de altura


Hola Chusa. Vaya si se nota la diferencia... :EEK!: , muy buena comparativa, gracias  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Chusa

Foto de la salida de la nueva turbina

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotos chulisimas todas; nos estas dosificando para tenernos enganchados, ¿eh? :Big Grin: 
Gracias, ¿ves como quien tenia que traer algo sobre este embalse eras tú? :Wink: 
Un saludo

----------


## Chusa

ya ire dando mas datos es un embalse q tengo a 8 km ya ire poniendo las novedades

----------


## cantarin

Hola Chusa

Muchas gracias por las fotos, desde luego la comparativa es expectacular, es una gozada tenerlo tan cerquita, jejeje... ¡Ay si tuviera así Entrepeñas, todos los días lo vería jejeje! Seguimos enganchados como dice Ben-Amar a las fotos.

Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por las fotos y la infomación Chusa. ¡Qué suerte tener un embalse tan cerca! Ya nos iras dosificando el resto de las fotos y la información. Espero que nos mantengas actualizados.


Un Saludo  :Wink: .

----------


## FEDE

Muy buenas fotos Chusa, gracias por mostrarnoslas y bienvenida al foro  :Smile: 

Un saludo  :Smile: 

PD: Muy bueno el enlace de 360º Ben-amar  :Wink:

----------


## Chusa

En un dia creo que llegaba a pasar varias veces la capacidad del embalses puesto que la crecida era de unos 2000m3/s y la capacidad del embalse no es muy grande no se exactamente cuanto es pero no llegara a los 200 hm3

----------


## Chusa

Terminadas las obras de toma de agua de la nueva turbina hoy han vuelto a dejar que recupere su nivel normal que es practicamente el 100% durante todo el año.

----------


## Chusa

Me olvidaba decir el Tormes desemboca a unos 100 metros aguas abajo de esta presa en las fotos que subi q se ve el rio debajo de la presa cuando el rio hace un pequeño giro a la derecha el Tormes "el cauce historico" se une por la izquierda.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En un dia creo que llegaba a pasar varias veces la capacidad del embalses puesto que la crecida era de unos 2000m3/s y la capacidad del embalse no es muy grande no se exactamente cuanto es pero no llegara a los 200 hm3


La capacidad total del embalse de Bemposta es de 129 Hm3, por lo que con, una avenida de 2000 m3/s durante 24 horas, serían 1,34 veces la capacidad total del vaso de Bemposta.

La avenida de proyecto para un periodo de retorno T=1000 años, da un caudal de 11.000 m3/s, por lo que, una avenida durante 24 horas con este caudal, serían 7,37 veces la capacidad total del vaso de Bemposta.

Mañana pondré más datos sobre la presa de Bemposta, así como las demás del tramo Portugués  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Chusa

Gracias por la informacion, esperando los nuevos datos que puedan ir subiendo yo puedo aportar muchas fotos.

----------


## Chusa

Otra comparativa

----------


## F. Lázaro

Perdona Chusa, me había olvidado de subir las características técnicas y los planos de Bemposta  :Wink:  Subí los de Miranda y Picote creo, pero éste se me pasó  :Embarrassment: 

Al igual que los otros, creo que no es necesario traducir, se entiende. De todas formas, si alguien no entiende algo, que así lo exprese y lo traduzco  :Wink: 

*Características Técnicas Presa de Bemposta*

UTILIZAÇÕES - Energia

LOCALIZAÇÃO
Distrito - Bragança
Concelho - Mogadouro
Local - Gardal do Douro
Bacia Hidrográfica - Douro 
Linha de Água - Rio Douro

DADOS GERAIS
Promotor - CPPE, Cª. Portuguesa de Produção de Electricidade, SA
Dono de Obra (RSB) - CPPE
Projectista - Hidro Eléctrica do Douro
Construtor - MAGOP
Ano de Projecto - 1957
Ano de Conclusão - 1964

CARACTERÍSTICAS HIDROLÓGICAS
Área da Bacia Hidrográfica - 63850 km2
Precipitação média anual - 582 mm
Caudal integral médio anual - 3339700 x 1000 m3
Caudal de cheia - 11000 m3/s
Período de retorno - 1000 anos

CARACTERÍSTICAS DA BARRAGEM
Betão - Gravidade com curvatura
Altura acima da fundação - 87 m
Cota do coroamento - 408 m
Comprimento do coroamento - 297 m
Largura do coroamento - 3,5 m
Fundação - Granito
Volume de betão - 316 x 1000 m3

CARACTERÍSTICAS DA ALBUFEIRA
Área inundada ao NPA - 4050 x 1000m2
Capacidade total - 129000x 1000m3
Capacidade útil - 20000 x 1000m3
Nível de pleno armazenamento (NPA) - 402 m

DESCARREGADOR DE CHEIAS
Localização - No corpo da barragem
Tipo de controlo - Controlado
Tipo de descarregador - Sobre a barragem
Cota da crista da soleira - 392,5 m
Desenvolvimento da soleira - 4x24+1x10=106 m
Comportas - 4 comportas segmento
Caudal máximo descarregado - 11500 m3/s
Dissipação de energia - Ressalto

DESCARGA DE FUNDO
Localização - Margem direita
Tipo - Em túnel escavado na rocha
Secção da conduta - 4,52x2,0m=9,04m2
Caudal máximo - 200 m3/s
Controlo a montante - Não
Controlo a jusante - Sim

CENTRAL HIDROELÉCTRICA
Tipo de central - Subterrânea
Nº de grupos instalados - 3
Tipo de grupos - Francis
Potência total Instalada - 210 MW
Energia produzida em ano médio - 1086 GWh

*Planos*

Planta


Alzado


Perfil


Fuente: http://cnpgb.inag.pt/gr_barragens/gbportugal/Lista.htm

----------


## Chusa

Podrias saber los datos de la nueva turbina, es que me han llegado noticias que decian que iba a ser de bombeo. Yo lo unico que se es que la entrada de agua esta a la izquierda de la entrada a las turbinas viejas y la salida esta unos 50 rio abajo de la actual salida.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Podrias saber los datos de la nueva turbina, es que me han llegado noticias que decian que iba a ser de bombeo.


Te refieres a grupos-bomba??

Podría ser, mientras haya por debajo un vaso inferior que permita el bombeo, podría ser perfectamente.

Creo recordar que leí en tiempo que la potencia nominal de la turbina era muy cerca de 200 MW

En este vídeo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZwX0...next=1&index=1, se ve el pozo en donde estará alojada y los trabajos relativos a la misma en junio de este año  :Wink: 

Y así estaba en Julio: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcrtV...eature=related

Como se puede ver perfectamente, se trata de una preciosa turbina Francis  :Smile: . Esperemos que pronto esté "haciendo ruido"  :Smile:  :Big Grin: 

Vaya dos pedazo de vídeos, ójala los hubiera de todas las centrales así de bien  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Chusa

Hay videos en you tube de las obras mes a mes no pongo los enlaces porque desde el movil no me deja.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hay videos en you tube de las obras mes a mes no pongo los enlaces porque desde el movil no me deja.


Desde los enlaces que puse anteriormente, se pueden acceder a los diferentes videos mes a mes.

Sólo puse los de junio y julio que era donde más se veía la obra, la turbina, etc  :Wink:

----------


## Chusa

Sabes si hay tambien videos de las obras de Picote

----------


## Chusa

Las obras de ampliacion estan al terminar puesto que estan colocando las lineas de salida y hormigonando la salida de la nueva turbina.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Las obras de ampliacion estan al terminar puesto que estan colocando las lineas de salida y hormigonando la salida de la nueva turbina.


Vamos, que ya mismo está la "bicha" haciendo ruido y convirtiendo las moléculas de agua en céntimos de euros... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chusa

Alguna foto mas de este lugar inedito. La primera es de la presa desde aguas abajo justo en la desembocadura del Tormes, la segunda se ve el cañon que forma el Duero y la ultima es el pueblo de Fermoselle visto desde el rio Duero unos kilometros aguas arriba de la presa.

----------


## sergi1907

Otra gran tira de imágenes :Smile: 

Muchas gracias por compartirlas.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Chusa

Panoramica del Duero muy cerca de la presa y un intento de ver el rio desde Fermoselle, dado que la niebla lo impedia.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas todas las imágenes Chusa, muchas gracias  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Preciosas fotos, me encanta la de las nubes.
Gracias Chusa

----------


## perdiguera

A mí me gusta la panorámica más, muchas gracias Chusa por todas las fotos que nos estás poniendo.

----------


## Chusa

Foto de las contrucciones que montaron para la contrucion de la presa

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Foto de las contrucciones que montaron para la contrucion de la presa


Intenresante...., pero ¿qué son? :Confused:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Chusa

Son como si fueran unas guias hechas de piedra como para unas guas moviles.

----------


## perdiguera

Creo que son el recorrido de unos andariveles de sector para cubrir todo el ancho de la presa durante su construcción.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por la aclaración  :Wink:   :Smile: . 

Parecen acueductos  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## Chusa

Son lo mismo que salen en las fotos solo que estas son del embalse de Almendra :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

> Son lo mismo que salen en las fotos solo que estas son del embalse de Almendra


No creo que en este caso sean parte del recorrido de andariveles, lo digo porque dicho recorrido está habitualmente de manera perpendicular a la coronación de la presa y en este caso parecen alejados, muy alejados, de la presa.
En mi opinión debe tratarse de una construcción auxiliar, pero no para un andarivel.

----------


## Chusa

Comienza a desembalsar es uno de los primeros del Duero en abrir de nuevo sus compuertas, espero que este año superen lo 4m de altura hasta entonces no creo  que me acerce a sacar fotos.

----------


## Chusa

Este sabado se encontraba la compuerta central abierta a 3,5m ya colgare las fotos. Me acerque a los embalses de Picote y Miranda pero no desembalsaban por las compuertas.

----------


## Chusa

Fotos de la compuerta central abierta a 2,5m de los 10 a los que puede llegar a estar.

----------


## sergi1907

Excelentes imágenes Chusa :Smile: 

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Excelente Chusa, gracias.  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Si eso son 2,5 m; cuando habre 5m, no quiero ni verlo. Excelentes imágenes Chusa :Wink: .

----------


## Chusa

> Si eso son 2,5 m; cuando habre 5m, no quiero ni verlo. Excelentes imágenes Chusa.


 Si quieres comprobarlo en este mismo tema hay fotos de marzo cuando abrio las dos compuertas que quedan justo a cada lado de la pequeña. La altura fue de 4m comprueba las fotos y fijate en la salida de las turbinas en ambas fotos.

----------


## Chusa

Mas fotos del desembalse de esta presa.

----------


## Chusa

Fotos exterior de la central y presa

----------


## sergi1907

Unas fotos excelentes Chusa :Smile: 

Nos estás dejando una amplia colección de este embalse.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Chusa

> Unas fotos excelentes Chusa
> 
> Nos estás dejando una amplia colección de este embalse.
> 
> Un saludo


Tengo la suerte de tenerlo a solo 8km de casa!!!!!

----------


## REEGE

Muy buenas imágenes de Bemposta y con eso de decirnos que tan solo lo tienes a 8km... :Big Grin: ... !!!Corresponsal de Bemposta!!! Ya sabes :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
La verdad es que ójala y algún día tengamos todos los embalses con alguien cerquita... tiempo al tiempo!!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hola Chusa  :Smile: , no había visto estas últimas imágenes...

Muchas gracias por todas, son preciosas  :Smile:  Me imagino que el ruido que haría sería ensordecedor  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo.

----------


## torreon

Vaya... pero como no he visto este hilo antes...? :EEK!:  el dia que estuvimos aqui en agosto pasado casi me muero de calor...
Que monton de fotos!! que suerte vivir tan cerca de un embalse asi Chusa... :Wink: 
Un saludo a todos/as, porque creo que no hay muchas foreras verdad...? y eso que he visto en algun clip que parece que hay alguna en las obras... a ver si se van aficionando mas...

----------


## Chusa

Fotos de la presa de Bemposta las obras esta casi terminadas estan construyendo la salida de la turbina, terminando el edificio de la central y pintando las compuertas. En los carteles de obra pone que finalizaran el septiembre asi que esperemos ver pronto funcionar la nueva turbina.

----------


## sergi1907

Preciosas imágenes Chusa.

Si se cumplen los plazos, pronto estará a pleno rendimiento.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Ya había colocado alguna foto de esta presa lusa en otro hilo pero recupero alguna imagen más para acompañar a las fantásticas tomas de Chusa.









Supongo que al estar las obras finalizadas tanto en Bemposta como en Picote, el aspecto de estas presas será formidable.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## REEGE

Fantásticas fotos que unidas a las de Chusa nos dan buena muestra de éste bonito embalse de Bemposta... sin duda un buen sitio donde disfrutar de la naturaleza a tope... Gracias a los dos!!!!!!!

----------


## Chusa

Fotos de la salida de las turbinas del embalse de Bemposta el 8 de julio, estaban turbinando al 100% para bajar unos metros el embalse y durante la semana continuar con los trabajos de demolicion del muro de la salida de la nueva turbina.

----------


## Chusa

Por motivo de las obras han vuelto a bajar el nivel de la presa de bemposta unos 20 metros me lo acaban de informar por encontrarme trabajando lejos no me podre acercar a sacar unas fotos a ver quien se anima y nos saca unas panoramicas unicas, ya que me han informado de que el vaciado sea casi total para retirar los lodos.

----------


## REEGE

Por mantenernos informados sobre la Presa y esos trabajos que esperamos nos los muestres en fotos si puedes escaparte... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Un abrazo.

----------


## Chusa

Me he acercado este finde al embalse de Bemposta se encuentra unos 40m por debajo de la cota normal de embalse, el motivo es por el remate de la ampliacion, las obras no solo se han limitado a la contruccion de una nueva turbina sino al mantenimiento y reparacion de las compuertas, de las cuales estan ya por la ultima, y de los desagües de fondo que es en lo que estan trabajando los buzos.
Para mantener el bajo nivel del embalse tienen uno de los desagües de fondo constantemente abierto el otro esta llebando a cabo un mantenimiento.
El remate de obra viene tambien dado por la recuperacion de las zonas verdes que se usaron para la realizacion de la obra y la escombrera que se creo al hacer la nueva galeria.
Continuare poniendo fotos de la presa.......

----------


## Chusa

Fotos del estado del embalse en la actualidad....

----------


## Chusa

Desde que cambio la forma del foro no me deja subir fotos desde el movil x eso las e subido a piccasa para continuar con mis fotos de los embalses de la cuenca. Estas son de la presa de Bemposta q se encontraba en obras tiene que empezar a funcionar la nueva turbina en breve tambien han aprovechado el bajo nivel del embalse para dar mantenimiento a los desagues de fondo, los cuales etuvieron abiertos durante dos meses , han pintado las enormes taintor y limpiado el hormigon de la presa aguas abajo.                                     
https://picasaweb.google.com/tasfuma.../ObrasBemposta

----------


## Luján

> Desde que cambio la forma del foro no me deja subir fotos desde el movil x eso las e subido a piccasa para continuar con mis fotos de los embalses de la cuenca. Estas son de la presa de Bemposta q se encontraba en obras tiene que empezar a funcionar la nueva turbina en breve tambien han aprovechado el bajo nivel del embalse para dar mantenimiento a los desagues de fondo, los cuales etuvieron abiertos durante dos meses , han pintado las enormes taintor y limpiado el hormigon de la presa aguas abajo.                                     
> https://picasaweb.google.com/tasfuma.../ObrasBemposta


¿Cómo subías las fotos desde el móvil?

Si conectas el movil al ordenador, no deberías tener problemas, y si navegas con el móvil, la verdad es que tampoco veo el problema, pero esto ya sí que no sé cómo va. Mi móvil no da para tanto.

----------


## Chusa

Las subia desde la conexion de datos del movil  pero desde que la forma de subir fotos del foro cambio no me deja.

----------


## Chusa

fotos del embalse de Bemposta mientras duraban las obras, se esta rematando la recuperacion paisajistica y la limpieza del hormigon de la presa, lo que no se es como le habran dejao pintar el hormigon de color naranja cuando esta presa esta dentro del Parque Natural Arribes del Duero.La pared que se ve pintada es la parte de Portugal. https://picasaweb.google.com/tasfuma...brasEnBemposta

----------


## Chusa

Me acerque hoy subi las fotos al enlace del mensaje anterior comprobe que la turbina todavia no esta en funcionamiento, segun lo que me habia dicho uno de los obreros era para funciobar en este mes.

----------


## frfmfrfm

No me puedo creer que el paramento lo dejen de naranja o lo que sea, me imagino que será una imprimación del hormigón, van a salir huyendo hasta las palomas. :Cool:  :Cool: 
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Chusa

Datos y fotos de las obras de ampliacion le la presa de Bemposta sacadas de la pagina de la empresa que esta realizando las obras http://www.a-nossa-energia.edp.pt/ce...=83&cp_type=he

----------


## tescelma

> No me puedo creer que el paramento lo dejen de naranja o lo que sea, me imagino que será una imprimación del hormigón, van a salir huyendo hasta las palomas.
> Saludos cordiales.


Aquí la respuesta: Noticia del periódico "La Opinión de Zamora" del 22 de diciembre de 2011.




> *La Eléctrica de Portugal pinta de amarillo la presa de Bemposta, situada en el Parque Natural del Duero*
> Es la primera construcción hidroeléctrica de hormigón que se tiñe con colores llamativos en el cañón de los Arribes
> 
> *J. A. GARCÍA* La Eléctrica de Portugal ha sorprendido a propios y extraños al haber aplicado con gran impacto visual la brocha gorda (máquina) en la presa de Bemposta, situada en el corazón del Parque Natural Arribes del Duero. 
> 
> Es la primera vez que los responsables de la generación hidroeléctrica deciden decorar los muros de una gran presa y desterrar del campo visual el típico color grisáceo del hormigón, que identifica a las construcciones de esta naturaleza. Además, lo ha hecho optando por un fuerte amarillo que resalta enormemente sobre todo el verde o marrón que viste la orografía del Espacio Protegido. 
> 
> En algunos puntos concretos del complejo, la Eléctrica ha decidido probar con el rojo fuerte, igualmente o más llamativo.
> 
> ...


Sin comentarios...

----------


## jlois

Esto es algo bastante fuera de lo lógico y creo que más que hacer llamativa dicha presa, que lo han conseguido sin duda, lo que han creado es un brutal impacto en un entorno que debería preservarse por su riqueza paisajística.

----------


## perdiguera

¡Viva la integración en el entorno!
Estos portugueses son la monda.

----------


## tescelma

Yo no entiendo nada. Precisamente a estas presas del cañón del Duero (al menos las españolas) se les exigió que el árido para la confección del hormigón tenía que povenir del granito de la zona para evitar el impacto visual y que el muro quedase integrado en el entorno. Pues ahora van y lo pintan de rojo y amarillo. Como ya dije: no entiendo nada. Supongo que solo han pintado la parte portuguesa de la presa por ese motivo: que en la parte española no se lo permitiría, vamos digo yo.

----------


## Comizo

Menudo pegote...

----------


## frfmfrfm

Si es que le sobran el dinero que lo gasten en sembrar arboles y plantas autóctonas que seguro que se integra más en el medio y queda más bonito que esa burrada  :Mad:  :Mad: .
Lo siento no me he podido reprimir.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Jope... que no estamos aún a 28 de Diciembre... ésto es cierto?? Que salvajada chicos...
Para nada me parece correcto.

----------


## sergi1907

Como bien dice Reege, parece más una inocentada de mal gusto.

Lamentable.

----------


## Chusa

actulizado el albun con fotos de esta misma tarde, la verdad que en pleno parque natural eso no deberian permitir https://picasaweb.google.com/tasfuma.../ObrasBemposta

----------


## ben-amar

¡Menuda mamarrachada! eso es un insulto a la vista de cualquiera  :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hay que ser gili****as, para hacer eso.
Yo la verdad, no lo veo lógico.
Que daño en los ojos.

En un principio no me lo creía, me creía que era una foto manipulada, pero tras volver atrás en el hilo, me he dado cuenta que es verdad  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## torreon

Curioso... lo habrán hecho para que se vea todo lo que estan haciendo...? como si no se vieran las toneladas de hormigon que han llegado a poner por todas partes... o a lo mejor les regalaron la pintura...? como van tan mal de pasta...
En fin...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Desde luego... el gasoil en Portugal casi a 1.50€, la gasofa cerca de 1.70€ y luego se ponen a hacer estas payasadas  :Mad:

----------


## Chusa

La nueva turbina ya esta en funcionamiento no dispongo de imagenes por no haber tenido tiempo de hacerle una visita pero fuentes fiables me han ficho que a dia de ayer estaba turbinando solo Bemposta II.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Chusa... pués ya sabes, nos quedamos a la espera de ver esas fotos que seguro pronto nos traerás!!!
Y ya nos cuentas como están de mal los niveles por la zona, que parece puede haber problemas, no??
Un saludo.

----------


## Chusa

Los niveles por la zona son engañosos porque siempre veras los embalses en torno al 90%. Estan dedicados exclusivamente a la produccion de energia electrica, lo que se puede ver es la mayor o menor cantidad de agua que salga por las turbinas.
Los embalses que se puede notar la escased de llubias es en el embalse de Ricobayo y el de Almendra. Este ultimo esta bajando a un ritmo muy alto debido a que el Duero trae poca agua y a que este rio estubo cortado varios dias en las presas Portuguesas por los remates de las obras de los embalses de Bemposta y Picote.

----------

